# First Trip of the Summer



## akjimny (Jun 12, 2015)

Well the Weather Girl promised us a nice weekend and the Sports Guy said the fish are coming in - so I'm off down the Kenai Peninsula to catch me some red salmon.  Wish me luck.


----------



## winningteam (Jun 12, 2015)

Uh, we are not there yet a few weeks left.....leave some for the rest of us    Good luck!


----------



## C Nash (Jun 12, 2015)

Good luck jim.  Great to see you will be getting out.  Think Alaska has gained a new resident.  Daughter want come back LOL


----------



## akjimny (Jun 15, 2015)

Well apparently we fished everywhere the fish weren't.  They were either further upriver from us or the umppity thousand holding in Skilak Lake waiting for me to leave so they could come up the river.  So will try again another day - as long as the weather stays nice.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 15, 2015)

Jim, at least you are honest.  A fisherman that say he catches fish ever time he goes is, want say a lier, just not telling the truth.  Daughter says the days are sure long there LOL.


----------



## saamjack (Apr 14, 2016)

Good luck dude.


----------



## ElisaDikens (Apr 22, 2016)

Hope you will have good time there.


----------



## Emma Brian (Dec 8, 2016)

Jim! how was the trip? Had you successful in catiching red salmon or not? tells us the whole story of your trip dude. Thanks


----------

